# A teen picture thread



## UnschoolnMa

To celebrate our terrific teenagers I thought we could have a thread where we share pictures of them! (For those who are comfortable of course.) The idea came to me as I was sorting through a bunch of pics - new and old.







The dates on one or two of these is wrong due to a camera malfunction. All of these are from 2007.

Kids in trees late summer 07 I think

Costumed Oct 07

Crazy times at 2 am

Ds this last fall

I have more I'll put up later maybe. So share if you will, and if you can't that's okay too.


----------



## NaomiLorelie

I am subbing this thread! I am loving the 2am one. My own mother would have DIED. I am so the opposite of her.


----------



## JessicaTX

My lil cutie pie


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld

This is not yet my forum (saw the post from the front page) but I had to comment on how great it is to see siblings who actually seem to get along and enjoy each other!







They look like great kids!


----------



## nethead

My DD in England this summer
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a93...5/IMG_1475.jpg

Georgia in October 07
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a93...tImport-23.jpg


----------



## sagewinna

Fun at Halloween:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2266/...93b73e3588.jpg

His headshot from the play he is doing (He had to cut his hair off!):

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2179/...700f49cfd6.jpg


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JessicaTX* 
My lil cutie pie

Oh he is a handsome guy! Dd said so.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EyesOfTheWorld*
but I had to comment on how great it is to see siblings who actually seem to get along and enjoy each other! They look like great kids!

 Thanks so much for that. They really are very close...like best friends, but different. I am so grateful.


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nethead* 
My DD in England this summer
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a93...5/IMG_1475.jpg

Georgia in October 07
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a93...tImport-23.jpg

Oooh England how fun. In that second picture she looks just lovely. Going to a party?


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sagewinna* 
Fun at Halloween:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2266/...93b73e3588.jpg

His headshot from the play he is doing (He had to cut his hair off!):

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2179/...700f49cfd6.jpg

Those are great! Is he eating an eyeball there?


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NaomiLorelie* 
I am subbing this thread! I am loving the 2am one. My own mother would have DIED.

Well I nearly died of laughter anyway... (I took the pic) We were being really strange that night. (Err morning I guess.)


----------



## hanno

very cool thread
you're making a new mama very hopeful


----------



## sevenkids

I love showing off my kids.....

Here are the one who are still teens

Brian 18

Maya 16

Daniel 13

Clarissa 12

What's up with the middle finger shots? My kids have dozens of pictures they took of each other flippin' the bird


----------



## Susana

first time posting a pic here...am I doing it right??

my babes-this shot is on our holiday cards...love it!...

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g7...ub/kids026.jpg

love seeing all your *little ones*!!


----------



## UUMom

I


----------



## bumblebeej

Check out Nick, Brooke and Corey in my siggy!

I







the pics of the biggie kiddos!


----------



## ani'smama

*


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sevenkids* 
I love showing off my kids.....

Here are the one who are still teens

What's up with the middle finger shots? My kids have dozens of pictures they took of each other flippin' the bird










Those are great shots! Your Daniel has quite a bit of personality come through I think.









The flipping off thing is funny, isn't it? I don't know what it is. A quick, easy way to show some attitude maybe? Of course I have a few myself so maybe it's a mom thing too occasionally.


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susana* 
first time posting a pic here...am I doing it right??

my babes-this shot is on our holiday cards...love it!...

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g7...ub/kids026.jpg

love seeing all your *little ones*!!









Came through perfectly...Now that is a cute picture!


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bumblebeej* 
Check out Nick, Brooke and Corey in my siggy!

I







the pics of the biggie kiddos!

 Thanks for sharing them with us! Brooke has a really sweet little smile.


----------



## nolonger

My favourite picture of ds is in my sig and I think it really shows a resemblence between the two of us; I deserve it, since he didn't look a THING like me as a child.

here he is with his friends, and looking cool in his sunglasses.

dd doesn't like to have her picture taken these days, but here is one her partner took a few months ago and snuck to me.

This is one of them together that's over a year old (and you must know that teens' appearance changes even faster than toddlers') but I still love it so much.

Our kids are so beautiful! I love being able to see their faces.


----------



## bumblebeej

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa* 
Thanks for sharing them with us! Brooke has a really sweet little smile.









Thank you! She's got a mouth full of braces! She will love hearing you said that about her.

Keep the pics coming! They are as fun as baby pics, aren't they?


----------



## Kerlowyn

You are all so lucky you can take photos of your teen! If I get a camera near him, he pulls his hat down and hides









The last good photo I got of him was last Xmas, in my siggy. I really want a good photo of him as he looks now, with his black/blue dyed hair, triple pierced ear, and all goth-ed out clothing










This thread is inspiring me to get the camera out and sneek up on him!


----------



## MarineWife

Ooooooooooh! I want in on this. I love looking at everyone else's pics. Here are a couple from me. (I hope they work.)

About a year ago

Last month


----------



## nolonger

Those are so bautiful, MarineWife! I can't wait to get some shots of ds with his younger sibling. I even managed to find them matching T shirts for Christmas.

He has been the youngest for SO long, but he loves kids and is wonderful with them and is already starting to step into the role of Big Brother, even though he was initially very opposed to my TTCing. The unborn one positively worships him already (well, reacts very strongly to the sound of his voice anyway) and is completely oblivious to dd and her partner.


----------



## NaomiLorelie

Good grief I love this thread. Mine are all under six and now I am so excited to see them grow to be teens and beyond!


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kerlowyn* 
You are all so lucky you can take photos of your teen! If I get a camera near him, he pulls his hat down and hides









 Oh yes we experience this phenomenon here too, but only with the boy child. With him though it's more about getting him to smile at all...







I get some good ones here and there though.

Quote:

The last good photo I got of him was last Xmas, in my siggy. I really want a good photo of him as he looks now, with his black/blue dyed hair, triple pierced ear, and all goth-ed out clothing









This thread is inspiring me to get the camera out and sneek up on him!









Do it do it!


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarineWife* 
Ooooooooooh! I want in on this. I love looking at everyone else's pics. Here are a couple from me. (I hope they work.)

About a year ago

Last month


Ooh he is a doll!! (Wait don't tell him that... tell him something less likely to make him horrified







) Seriously, do the girls (and boys) just follow him around or what?


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noordinaryspider* 

here he is with his friends, and looking cool in his sunglasses.

That sunglasses picture is really cute!


----------



## MarineWife

Thanks spider and unschoolnma. I loved looking at everyone's photos. All the kids look great. I have the same problem with my ds not letting me take any pics. The only way he'll let me is if I beg him for a pic with his brothers. The one with his middle brother he took himself.

Unschoolnma, yes! The girls do chase him. I don't know of any boys who do but it wouldn't surprise me. When we moved into our new house I learned there is a 15yo girl right next door. I thought, "Uh oh, I'll have to watch these two." hehe. He went to a high school football game with her a couple other kids from the neighborhood. He came home all puffed up because apparently he's been the talk amongst the girls there for a while and he'd never even been there before. He said one girl just walked up out of the blue and gave him her phone number.

A cool thing, though, is that he has a girlfriend to whom he's very loyal. I like her because she's not jealous at all even though she knows the girls chase him and he's a big flirt. She has the same thinking on that sort of thing as I do. If he does something he shouldn't, she'll find out about it sooner or later and then it's on him, not her. It's rather funny because he's told me on several occasions how much she is like me.


----------



## AbundantLife

All the pictures are great!! I haven't posted here in awhile (as I tend to come here for advice when things aren't going well.. LOL, so that's a good thing), but here are mine.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/10...t=DSC00784.jpg
This is my 14 year old and me, Summer of 2007.

Here are my two boys at my oldest's graduation from HS, May 207

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/10...=IMG_06691.jpg


----------



## Strong Mama

I love this thread, all the guys and gals are so cute, too!!

Heres a few of mine:
ds wishing lol
http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n...t=DSCI0049.jpg

ds and friends
http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n...t=DSCI0033.jpg

ds being *all that*http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n...t=DSCI0009.jpg


----------



## KaraBoo

So great to see happy teens with joy in their eyes!!!!


----------



## ani'smama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Transitions* 
I love this thread, all the guys and gals are so cute, too!!

Heres a few of mine:
ds wishing lol
http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n...t=DSCI0049.jpg

ds and friends
http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n...t=DSCI0033.jpg

ds being *all that*http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n...t=DSCI0009.jpg

He's going to be a heartbreaker if he isn't already.

I'll play. Dd is almost 12 and changing very quickly.

http://s243.photobucket.com/albums/f...ent=erika1.jpg

http://s243.photobucket.com/albums/f...nt=giggles.jpg

http://s243.photobucket.com/albums/f...rent=peace.jpg


----------



## MarineWife

ABundantlife ~ Isn't it amazing how much they change from 14 to 18. Your HS graduate looks so grown up and your 14yo still looks like a boy.

Hehe Transitions. I love the skinny boys showing off their muscles. My ds talks about girls saying he has a great body. I think, "What body?" LOL


----------



## Dar

Oh, what a fun thread! It's great to be able to put faces to some of the teens I've read about. MarineWife, I love the ones of your older son with his little brother...

I didn't feel comfortable posting photos of Rain and her friends on a public board without permission from her friends, but here's one of her with Eddie Argos, who we figure won't mind.









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...inandeddie.jpg

Dar


----------



## onlyboys

I absolutely adore seeing all these happy teenage boys! I just spent three days subbing in middle/high school and they are all so miserable!








to all the cuties! Gives me hope.


----------



## mandib50

i wish i knew how to post a pic of my 14 yr old but i love teens. they're fabulous


----------



## allgirls

My 17 year old Alyssa and her boyfriend

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...a/Image008.jpg

My 13 year old Christina

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...a/Image003.jpg


----------



## beansavi

Yay! I am glad to see older kids represented more around here on MDC!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
Yay! I am glad to see older kids represented more around here on MDC!

This forum is really hopping compared to where it was a year ago! I'm glad to see it too, especially since I've been kind of obsessing on ds for the past few days and enjoying the cameraderie so much.


----------



## UnschoolnMa

I love seeing everyone! Thanks so much for posting guys. They all look so fun and happy and complex in that way teens often are.
















Transitions, your Ds is _adorable_. I have some more to share but they are on the other PC.


----------



## nethead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa* 
Oooh England how fun. In that second picture she looks just lovely. Going to a party?

I think she'd just come back from a party, if I remember rightly.

Love all the photos, it's great to see the older kids.


----------



## sagewinna

Here's one of Sage and our gingerbread house.









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2399/...382e9245ec.jpg

I love seeing the teens. Keep posting pictures!


----------



## UnschoolnMa

That's hilarious sage!


----------



## trinity6232000

My dd is only 7, but I have loved going threw this thread. Everybody's teens are beautiful. Don't teens go threw an awkward period anymore?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trinity6232000* 
My dd is only 7, but I have loved going threw this thread. Everybody's teens are beautiful. Don't teens go threw an awkward period anymore?









Yea, mine did and I've got a few photos of it that I'm not going to post. I only really see it in retrospect. It was hardest for ds, because he was accustomed to being very small for his age and very bright in a Charles Wallace Murry sort of way so that adults and older kids tended to find him positively enchanting and think that he was much younger and brighter than he actually was.

There was a bit of a gap between when he lost his baby brilliance and when he gained his drop-dead-gorgeous heartthrob teen brilliance. He was never ugly, just kind of awkward and ordinary looking between about ten and thirteen.

dd was never really a teen, just kind of a faded, clumsy, worn-out child who never quite fit in anywhere. She is a fairly old soul who never found any pleasure in teen culture and just had to wait a few years before adults would accept her instead of being annoyed at her for not "fitting in" with what teens are expected to be.

Do be prepared for it, trinity6232000, because your dd may well go through the same thing and need some extra understanding and patience and reminders that it is just one season in this journey called "life" and if she's anything at all like my swans, she will emerge from her "ugly duckling" stage to be even more fabulous than she is now.


----------



## meowee

My girls and I just looked at every picture-- we loved them!!







Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## BelovedK

Here are my sweeties







DS is almost 13, dd is 8

http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i9...K/DSCF1112.jpg
http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i9...K/DSCF0858.jpg

I am enjoying this thread , How can we all have such beautiful DC?


----------



## Iris' Mom

Okay, not the best picture, but it's the only one I had and I'm eager to test. Bear with me and see if this works . . .

http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/i...t=DSC00102.jpg


----------



## mikaela

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
Yay! I am glad to see older kids represented more around here on MDC!


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelovedK* 
Here are my sweeties







DS is almost 13, dd is 8
58.jpg[/url]

I am enjoying this thread , How can we all have such beautiful DC?










Omg, the costumed pic is so cute!


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iris' Mom* 
Okay, not the best picture, but it's the only one I had and I'm eager to test. Bear with me and see if this works . . .

http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/i...t=DSC00102.jpg

Works great and she is so elegant in that shot.


----------



## MarineWife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noordinaryspider* 
just kind of awkward and ordinary looking between about ten and thirteen.

I was going to say this. I think the awkward stage is at the end of the child, beginning of the teen stage. Would that be tween?


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Dd's 14th bday









Dd late last summer sliding!

Ds showing us that he's bringing sexy back.


----------



## spero

Miss BB

J-Man


----------



## Cherie2

loving this thread!







ok here is ryan:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2417/...e6c94297_m.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1198/...ae172fe2_m.jpg

and here is Jess:

this one is with her bf and ds

another just her


----------



## bumblebeej

DS Nick with the new baby girl, taken today!

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y15...yofcamiana.jpg


----------



## Panthira

This is my DD taken 7-7-07. She would like everyone to know that she had taken a shower a few minutes before and her hair is not normally stringy and her bangs have grown out alot. 

Here.


----------



## E.V. Lowi

Wonderful children!!







Thank you all for sharing!


----------



## alima

Oh I luuuuv looking at everyone's kids on MDC. My ds has started to yell at me "stop looking at other people's kids and start paying attention to your own!" when he thinks I've spent too much time online









Here's some pics of my "little" boy:

Looking classy

Chilling out at Folk Fest

This summer (he's growing his hair out now.)

Doing his favorite thing: Football!

He likes hats, apparently, so does the cat

More Folk Fest foolishness, this time in the camp ground


----------



## Emzachsmama

*


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Alima, your Ds is so handsome and silly! Love the one of him and his friend at festival. Looks much like a pic I'd take of mine.









Sarah your Dd is so pretty too. The first picture is very cute.


----------



## Tanlines

I do not usually post on here, (as my dd's are 4, 2 and one is still baking) but all the teens are SO cute!! I just had to share my Step-DD Mara, she is 15

Too bad i don't get to see her very often...


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Ohhh Layla, she is such a beautiful girl! What striking eyes she has.


----------



## Tanlines

thanks, unschool!
She is a heartbreaker already


----------



## Tanlines

thanks, unschool!
She is a heartbreaker already


----------



## MarineWife

I've got a new one. DS is back home (for now).

Ryan in Williamsburg


----------



## UnschoolnMa

OMG I love his hair!!


----------



## MarineWife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa* 
OMG I love his hair!!









I used to pay $80 every 3 months to get my hair permed like that. I told him that if I ever get my hair permed again I'll just take him with me and tell the stylist I want it like his. Boys with long hair seems a lot more popular now than it was even when I was a teenager and I hung out with the bushy haired hooligans.


----------



## UnschoolnMa

More!

Dd and Mrs. C

Dd with a pretty smile

Ds seems to have a candy situation here...


----------



## nolonger

I'm SO glad that Ryan is home safe and sound! I love hair like that (my dd's dp has that kind of curls) and he also has the most gorgeous eyes.

Here's a more recent one of my ds:

Chris looking cool on Christmas

I need to think a bit more before I decide whether or not to post the pic of my big kids; they say it's fine, but dear son-out-of-law isn't very internet savvy and he is quite a looker and VERY taken by MY daughter.


----------



## mamabeca

I'm not lookin for any lol, but there are some young HOTTIES here! You have the most beautiful kids, all of your! They sparkle and glow, and they look very self assured and confident.







Beauty that runs deep and just explodes for all to see!


----------



## lab

OH!

UnSchoolMa! You are so cool!

What a great idea.......

off to gather pics


----------



## lab

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa* 
Dd's 14th bday









Dd late last summer sliding!

Ds showing us that he's bringing sexy back.










Hey - my dd read the same book your dd has! She loved it!


----------



## lab

this is soooo much fun!

This year's Christmas Card. In order ds10, ds13 and dd12

Last year's Card. I had to post it because they did so well!

Here they are!

The baby! Ds 10

The perfect middle child. My dd12

My teenager. Ds 13 (almost 14! Yikes)

This is the fun stuff. My older two are very into Cross Country. My son made it to regionals and almost made nationals!

Here are some pics of this summer's season:

My daughter before a meet

My oldest at award ceremony in blue sweat shirt. He's looking right at the camera

The baby supports the team!

Me and the kids


----------



## MarineWife

I have to share these two pics. I took them today before ds left to live with his dad.

My 3 boys

Me and my 16yo ds


----------



## Strong Mama

GREAT pics, ds and I love looking at them, he thinks Unschoolnmas dd is hot. LOL

Heres a skate vid of ds and friends, its on youtube, so I know they dont care if I post it here, my ds is the one with the headband on, they rock!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarineWife* 
I have to share these two pics. I took them today *before ds left to live with his dad.*


Oh, MarineWife.....




















































Please PM me if there's anything at all I can do to help; I know I don't have the greatest track record in the world for returning PMs or following through with offers to help but I just feel so bad for you and wish I could reach through this computer screen to give you a REAL flesh and blood hug.

I've been where you are and I know it's not OK, no matter how badly our culture punishes us for not pretending that it is.

I came here to post another pic and maybe vent and bawl about some things ds and I are going through that are probably just my fault for being unrealistic about my expectations for a 16 year old boy, but now I don't want to any more because my problem just seems so insignifcant compared to where you must be tonight.








:







:







:

Christopher came back of his own volition. It took eight months of eternity where I honestly didn't think it would ever happen and I got to the point where I had to make the choice of whether to check myself into the psych ward or try to cut my son loose as if he were nothing more than a failed romance, but he DID ask if he could come home and he DID come home and now we are incredibly close, even though I don't like some of the choices he has made and is planning to make in the future.

Ryan will come back to you too. I know it's cold comfort because I didn't believe anyone who told me that about Christopher, but he did, and I think he understands now how much I love him or at least enough to not even flinch about giving me a huge bear hug and saying "I love you, Mom" in front of about 10-15 friends last night.

Sending you love and light and courage to make it through one of the worst things that could ever happen to any of us.








:







:







:


----------



## oldcrunchymom

Here is my 12yo ds with his bday present.









http://www.ghosts.org/annika/2007/hollis-calculator.jpg


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Lab, those are such great pictures! Man your kiddos sure grew and changed between Christmas shots didn't they? It happens so fast. Beautiful family!

Transistions: That's a cool video. Are you terrified of the stunts they do? Dd loved it, and says to tell your Ds thanks for the compliment.









MarineWife: your links are not working for some reason, but we wanna see.


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lckrause* 
Here is my 12yo ds with his bday present.









http://www.ghosts.org/annika/2007/hollis-calculator.jpg

Very cool!


----------



## MarineWife

Transitions ~ Very cool video. My ds does stuff like that and has a vidoe of it but it's not on YouTube. I have no idea how to put anything on there. Monday he and a couple friends were out front skating. They set up a kicker (?) with a large truck tire behind it that they were all trying to jump over. I wanted to wrap them all in bubblewrap.









noordinaryspider ~ Thanks. I've been wanting to post about it but I just can't yet. He did give me a hug and a kiss and told me not to cry anymore.

Here's another try at the pics. I'm such a goofball. I can't remember from one post to the next how to put pics on here.

My 3 Boys (Yes, this was taken on New Year's day. It was warm at our house.)

Me and Ryan


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarineWife* 

My 3 Boys (Yes, this was taken on New Year's day. It was warm at our house.)

Me and Ryan

 Those are great!! I love the one of all the boys together. Dd particularly likes Ryan.







He is so tall compared to you! How tall is he?


----------



## MarineWife

Yeah, I didn't realize how tall he is until I saw that pic. For reference, though, I'm only 5 feet tall so everyone is taller than me...hehe. The last time we measured his height he was 5'10". That was probably 6 months ago so he may have grown some more.


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Ahh yeah, I am 5'4" and Ds is about 5'9" or maybe 5'10" now. He's like a wall compared to me LOL.


----------



## Cherie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa* 
Ahh yeah, I am 5'4" and Ds is about 5'9" or maybe 5'10" now. He's like a wall compared to me LOL.


I know, what's up with all the tall kids? Mine are so tall too, Jess is 5' 9" and Ryan is the tallest one in our house .. he must be 6' 1" although I dont think you can really tell in this pic

eta: he is the one on the right in the white


----------



## nolonger

That pic of Ryan and his brothers has me looking forward to Chris being a big brother in a few weeks.









Sorry for my rant in the last post. I'm here for you whenever, MarineWife.

here is my soon-to-be sweet sixteen year old's self-portrait, which he made with M$ Paint and the timer feature on a $100 point-and-shoot digicam.

Yea, he's a vain little fart, but I'm a bit vain about being his mother.









My adult children are beautiful too, but they really aren't teenagers so their picture probably doesn't belong here.


----------



## lab

I love all of the pictures of these big boys!


----------



## mendomidwife

How do I add photos?

Carla


----------



## MarineWife

I use Photobucket. Upload the pics and then copy and paste the direct link.


----------



## alima

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa* 
More!

Dd and Mrs. C

Dd with a pretty smile

Ds seems to have a candy situation here...

UnschoolingMa, your dd is so beautiful, I love the Mrs. Claus pic.

What is it with teenage boys having stuff hanging from their mouths, noses, etc, in pictures?


----------



## MarineWife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alima* 
What is it with teenage boys having stuff hanging from their mouths, noses, etc, in pictures?









I guess whatever is attached to the Y chromosome that also makes them think smelly, noisy bodily functions are the funniest things ever.


----------



## Strong Mama

Quote:

Transistions: That's a cool video. Are you terrified of the stunts they do?
Um yea! LOL But I deal with it, I mean, the kids have got to be kids. They know how to *land* and stuff like that, whatever that means.







But I hae learned not to freak out so much!


----------



## DawnaRose

*


----------



## tnrsmom

Marinewife, I just showed ds the pic of Ryan's hair. We figure in a year or so maybe his will look that good.









Pictures of Tyler from July through Christmas


----------



## MarineWife

Oh, I bet he will, Stephanie. Just a year ago DS1 had that beautiful curly, bushy mop on his head. DS2 and I were looking at videos of him when he was almost a year. DS1 was 13. He looked like such a little kid back then.


----------



## DiannaK

DD#1, stylin' for Christmas ....
My beautiful DD


----------



## nd_deadhead

I'll play!

Here is a photo of my twin sons, age 13, taken on a ski trip last week, in Montana. They grinned like that for 4 straight days!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...2/BigMt014.jpg


----------



## kblackstone444

My son... so handsome growing his hair out...


----------



## spruce

I'm loving all these pictures!

Here are our 3 oldest...

DSD (15) on left, Dd1 (15) in the center, Dd2 (12) on the right. http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...tos2007029.jpg

love, penelope


----------



## Iris' Mom

Great pics!

I have a new picture of dd (and my other 2 non-teens) in my siggy!


----------



## spruce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DiannaK* 
DD#1, stylin' for Christmas ....
My beautiful DD

She's gorgeous! I always wanted freckles when I was a kid!









love, penelope


----------



## nolonger

My sons


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

This is such a great thread. I'm loving all these cool pics. I wish I had a teen so I could join







.


----------



## Iris' Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noordinaryspider* 
My sons

Aaw, I like that pic! Beautiful boys.

Two more of dd:
http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/i...DSC00071-1.jpg
http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/i...y%20Kids/d.jpg


----------



## spruce

Wow, *Iris' Mom*, that second pic is stunning.

/btw, I'm an "Iris Mom," too.







Although my flower is only 2yo.

love, penelope


----------



## cjanelles

My soon-to-be 15 yo son is going through the fun stage of figuring out what style he is most comfortable with...so, his appearance and clothing is changing on a weekly basis.

He has super-curly hair that he's worn all shaggy and long for EVER, but he wanted it cut down to a "faux hawk" last week...so, we did that, but with the curls, he just looked like Kinicky from "Grease".

So, tonight he asked me if I'd take the flat iron to his hair to see what it looked like. This is what we ended up with:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...m/mohawk02.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...m/mohawk01.jpg


----------



## Iris' Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spruce* 
Wow, *Iris' Mom*, that second pic is stunning.

/btw, I'm an "Iris Mom," too.







Although my flower is only 2yo.

love, penelope

Thanks! DD took that picture herself, don't ask me how. Her name is not really Iris, but it means that in another language. It's my favorite flower.


----------



## MarineWife

Congratulations, noordinaryspider! I was wondering why I hadn't seen you posting lately.


----------



## nolonger

I was kind of off in that headspace where nobody who wasn't as obscenely pregnant as myself could relate to me. It's good to be back!

Apologies for spamming this thread, but ds1 is not only incredibly gorgeous (okay, vain then) but he shares my love of photography.


----------



## MarineWife

I have to share this. This is ds when he was 13 with straight hair before puberty set in.

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/ryeth/Myboys.jpg


----------



## nolonger

Isn't thirteen the most incredible age for boys?

Chris at thirteen

Dang, they look so young to us now even though they looked so old to us then.


----------



## MarineWife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noordinaryspider* 
Isn't thirteen the most incredible age for boys?

Chris at thirteen

Dang, they look so young to us now even though they looked so old to us then.

Yep, they look like babies at 13. It's amazing how much they change in just a few years, looking so much like men now.


----------



## cjanelles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarineWife* 
Yep, they look like babies at 13. It's amazing how much they change in just a few years, looking so much like men now.

I was just thinking about this...

Here is my boy at 13...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2.../boyhisdog.jpg

And just the other night...a couple months away from 15
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...m/mohawk01.jpg


----------



## MarineWife

Very cool mohawk. I wanted to say that a while ago but I've been having trouble with this site lately. My ds tried flat-ironing his hair a few times, too. That actually got me into using a flat iron on my hair.


----------



## Kerlowyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa* 
Oh yes we experience this phenomenon here too, but only with the boy child. With him though it's more about getting him to smile at all...







I get some good ones here and there though.

Whoohoo! Finally got some new photos!

He asked me to help him with getting a new photo for his MySpace page. He borrowed the camera, then asked me to unload it and send him the photo he wanted. I however, saved all of them to my computer!









My DS Tristan, now 14 and a half


----------



## nolonger

that's one thing i do like about myspace.









here's Chris with his hair flat ironed:

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h3...Picture_18.jpg

it's really bad for hair, but it does look cute.


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Ds thinks Christmas music is hardcore

Dd loves her new toy

Ds rocks LOL









Siblings awww

I love these kinds of shots

ETA: I just noticed the dates are wrong on some of these. They are all current.


----------



## ziggy

Oh, oh, I wanna play! I'm 20, but we'll just pretend I'm a teen still. I'm not that far out.

At 18:
http://b0.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/0...64078200_l.jpg

At 19 (possibly on my birthday, actually) working at a summer camp for children and adults with developmental delays:
http://a132.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...5b20e3dc8b.jpg

20th birthday. It's time for PRIDE:
http://a982.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...e9fc7d7e85.jpg

A few months ago. Ren-Faire anybody?:
http://a164.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...dc000bb4bb.jpg

Last week, with the caption, "eff you, gender normative behavior. Eff you." Yet another picture flipping the bird:
http://a509.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...8f1bc5215c.jpg

Yesterday, after I shaved off a lot of my hair:
http://a832.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...038c725e47.jpg

And here are my siblings. This is when I last lived with them, ages 11 and 9/10:
http://a131.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...794e84c0ca.jpg

and now they look like this, ages 15 and 13/14:
http://a146.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...ff6a2edff1.jpg


----------

